# Hamster toys and food



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi
My hamster Spritzer, is very fussy with his hamster food. He only eats parts of the pets at home stuff, and then throws all the rest out of his bowl that he doesn't like. I am wondering if there is any special hamster food which is not too expensive, that I can get him which he might enjoy more?

Also I am looking for some more toys for his cage, as I think he is getting a bit bored, has anyone got any good ones that they have or have seen which they could suggest?

Thanks

Carrie-Anne


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine like these type of things, although I have seen them cheaper than this link.
26 Piece Puzzle Playground Hamster Mouse Toy Toys on eBay (end time 28-Sep-09 11:09:44 BST)

Then obviously a good wheel like a large Wodent wheel or Silent spinner. They also love the obvious toilet roll tubes, seesaws etc and I have just bought some of these for mine, they aren't toys as such but the hamsters seem to love them (with postage it would be cheaper to get them from [email protected] though)
Trixie Cushy Cave - Fleece Bed/Home Hamsters Mice Toy on eBay (end time 07-Sep-09 19:03:51 BST)

As far as the food goes this was reccomended by a pf member, it is quite expensive but because it is in pellet form there should be much less waste.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/58451-finally-found-new-healthy-diet-uk.html


----------

